# MPG calculation??



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Was chatting to Gaspode on Sunday at Peterborough and he asked me what MPG my old 17yo Talbot Talisman Auto-Sleeper did. It's a 2.0ltr petrol engine. I hadn't worked it out before as the van has not been taken on any long runs until this weekend. I read on the internet that it averaged 21 mpg and was shocked 8O 8O .

Anyway it covered 180 miles on M and A roads and used approx £31 of petrol @ £110.9/litre.

I worked it out to do 30-31mpg which I'm very pleased with   . Ave speed on M'way 57'ish and defo no faster than 60!!

Just interested to know what your vans do MPG??

Julie


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Erm, ok, let me sit down,




8-10 mpg.




8O 


there again the things 9.5 ton unladen and has 8.1 litres of petrol engine, 


yours is very good tho'


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*Sitting down too !!*

bandaid.

..that looks good from here....we are only 6.5 engine size, 7.5 tons and we are getting only 13 mpg...no wonder we spend half the year in Morocco !!

Jenny


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Have to say, I'm not looking forwards to filling it up.

I apparently have to go pay 3 times per tankfull as the machines stop yoou at £100........that'll please the rest of the customers.


I'm anticipating an interesting time if the fuel situation worstens, 

You an only have 10 quids worth mate.
Oh thanks, I'll just pop 16 miles down the road then, 8)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*MPG*

Hello,

At 55-56 mph ish, you are probably at the best crusing speed. When I drive the van at these speeds the average mpg is 28 fully loaded. However, when the Wife drives she hovers around 65 and insists on overtaking wagons or anything slower at 70. With this the MPG can drop to way under 20.

Trev.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

bandaid said:


> I apparently have to go pay 3 times per tankfull as the machines stop yoou at £100........that'll please the rest of the customers.
> 
> I'm anticipating an interesting time if the fuel situation worstens,
> 
> ...


Hi Bandaid not quite right its every 100 litres, :lol: but put the gun back, take it out again and you can stick another 100 in, but thats the limit, you will have to pay before you can put anymore in. LPG is the same, abroad it just keeps going. More stupid health and safety crap.

Olley


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Never managed to fill it up with the 100 litre limit. But reckon it would be more than three to fill her up Bandaid, more like four.

But what do we RVers care about fuel!  

Chris


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I was ust saying what the sainisbury lady told me, 

I didnt realise it was health and safety, I just thought it was to stop you doing a runner......

.75 gallons, is,.....lots of litres anyway, I'm just setting up an All star card for petrol oil and tyres (ATS) its the easiest way to receipt the fuel and apparently, accepted at all the supermarkets and 99 % of fuel stations in the UK.
I'm trying to get info out of the company regarding use in Europe too, but the too difficult light goes on whenever I ring them.


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

bandaid said:


> 8-10 mpg. 8O


It's a good job that I was sitting down too when I read this 8O 8O


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*MPG*

What ever I get - it is not enough.

What ever speed I crack on at - 23-24 mpg.

The only thing to really affect the mpg is if I have the car on the back - down to 21-22 then.

Russell


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Just interested to know what your vans do MPG??"

A bit less than yours, Julie, when I overtook you on the motorway and gave you a toot 

Dave


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My 2002 Tracker with the little 2.0 JTD averages 30MPG.
With only 84BHP the performance and MPG are still a pleasant suprise....I wonder if it has been chipped????
Has anybody got 0-60 or 40-60 in top gear figures?


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> A bit less than yours, Julie, when I overtook you on the motorway and gave you a toot


Dave I missed you!! We probably had our CD blasting out at top volume :lol: :lol: so didn't hear your toot!!

Where abouts did you overtake me??

Julie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

About 15mins down the A1(M) from Peterborough.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: MPG*



teemyob said:


> ... when the Wife drives she hovers around 65 and insists on overtaking wagons or anything slower at 70. With this the MPG can drop to way under 20.
> 
> Trev.


Must be related to mine !!

Derek


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

*mpg calculator*

Since I am keen to use my PC for keeping track of expenses I have been using an mpg calculator. I fill my car tank each time, note the trip and then reset it. Still I guess it might not be practical to keep a MH topped up all the time.

I have attached my Excel spreadsheet which might be useful for anyone else to adapt and use.

It is a bit of an eye opener for those of us who remember scouting around to get 4 gallons for a pound :!:

Paul


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I cant do speadsheets, thats the beauty of my all star card.

I get, every month, an invoice, which tells me:

Drivers name, which is a given ,cos theres only me.
what days of the month I put fuel in, where, and how much.

If I give the mileage to the pterol seller person, then invoice also tells me:

Where was the dearest, where was the cheapest, total miles per litre, cost per litre, and it does those for most expensive, cheapest and a mean cost per litre pre mile.

AND.....the VAT. which is appoved by Dick Turpin, and the rest of his gang at HMRC

all for 12 squid a year. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi BA, where did you get the DT reference from ? 

just out of interest...  

J


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Lady, I s'pose it doesnt seem much, but in reality, its not too bad if you consider the following small details;
its 36 foot long, weighs 9.5 tonnes unladen, and about 11 tons laden. the truck is as big as a bus, and only has a 3 speed auto box, ( but with overdrive :roll: )

Its as streamlined as a brick,. 
On the plus side, its got everything you could wish for inside, let alone need. 
The downside is the unit cost, the size when trolling around in London or other cities. 

still you pays your money and takes your choice.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Ducato 2.3 JTD MWB - last year on trip to France approx 1500 miles got an average of 26mpg. Wasn't caning it though. Hopefully it'll stay around the same as it's just run in (11000)
Keep on M'Homing


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

2.2 FORD TDCi 2007 low profile 3500kg Mine did 32.5mpg to peterborough there and back.The fresh water tank full one way and deisel full.Coming back water waste tank 3/4 full fresh water tank 1/4 full.Used A1 & motorway speeds between 50 & 60


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Our Burstner which is chipped and has the lower 5th gear fitted did 20.5 MPG on our trip to spain and back. We do not do more than 60 MPH.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Bandaid what engine you got in it Triton or GM?

Olley


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

chevvy by all accounts, 

Its been so long since I saw it, I have to look at the photos to remember if I bought on or not.  

3 1/2weeks hopefully


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

*Re: mpg calculator*



baldlygo said:


> Since I am keen to use my PC for keeping track of expenses I have been using an mpg calculator. I fill my car tank each time, note the trip and then reset it. Still I guess it might not be practical to keep a MH topped up all the time.
> 
> I have attached my Excel spreadsheet which might be useful for anyone else to adapt and use.
> 
> ...


Has anyone got a spreadsheet for using with kms - as speedo is in that - or one that would allow you to put in kms and it would convert it to mpg...?

Carol


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

baldygo should be able to put the calculation equasion into his, if he doesnt object, but even at my low level of skills if you pm me with your wants I'll have go

but to start, you want,

litres in.

kms in
litre per km
gallons per mile.

imput miles on odometer at each fill/number of litres bought.


can also, maybe and its a BIG maybe, I can get it to average your mpg over each quarter and 6 months then annually?


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Carol,

The magic formula for converting between l/100km and mpg is as follows:

235.2/x = y

Where x and y can be either l/100km or mpg

For example:

Convert 40 mpg to l/100km

235.2/40 = 5.88 l/100km


Reverse the equation:

235.2/5.88 = 40 mpg

If you really want that one in a spreadsheet let us know.


And the second problem:

1 kilometer = 0.621371192 miles

Or 

1 miles = 1.609344 kilometers

Again if you want it on a spreadsheet let us know.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks Chris,
mine would have been 





poor.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Chevvy 8) 8) in my opinion the best, but then I would say that. :lol: 

Getting back on topic about 9.5mpg petrol, 7mpg LPG, usually cruise at about 55-60. weighs in at 8.75 tons loaded.

Had to fill the petrol tank for the first time this year  97 litres I never let it drop below half full £104.56 for half a tank   

Olley


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

My previous van was a boxer based Fendt, ( german y'know)

anyway, having the transporter for work, I thought the fuel tank would be the same. 

so , there I am, in gernamy, in the fuel station, pump in hole, so to speak, and off we go, get the wallet oout, and get ready to pay for my 65 litres.

60,61,62,63,64,65, ok, still going, no probs, prolly just a slightly bigger tank, but now we're up to 80 and I'm beginning to worry, then 90, by this time, I'm in the cab, sniffing like a bloodhound for diesel, then we;re past 100, and I'm nearly tearing my hair out. 140 litres in and I'm grovelling like a demented idiot under the front looking for the cascade of diesel out the bottom


nobody mentioned it had a double sized tank 'cos it was a motorhome, having said that the Gulfstreams 350 odd litres. and thats going to be a treat at the end of the month when the account has to be paid.


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

We haven't had ours long enough to be really accurate but at the moment it looks like about 18 mpg at about 55ish. I do know that any attempt to push the speed past 60 results in the fuel gauge going down at the same speed as the speedo gooes up !!


----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

the MPG average reading on my speedo is showing 16.9 mpg usually driving with flow of traffic between 50 and 80 mph on long journeys with full fresh water tank filled up in Peterborouth sunday then again when i got back to Bristol cost £56.80p @ £120.9 lt


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

our first foray worked out at 24 mpg. This was from Worksop to London and then into Norfolk


Dave P
Or next trip was to the south of France using the autuoutes at a steady 60 mph. This surprisingly gave us a 20 mpg.
Vehicle is autotrail cheyenne 632 se.
Is the French litre smaller than ours ?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

slightly off topic ( not far tho') always seems to be better going North to South in France, rather than south - north:

maybe its downhill going south?


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

*Getting better all the time*

When new the truck would not do over 20mpg and in France against headwinds and with a heavy right foot a tank full disappeared at 16.9mpg.

The injection flash recall, running at 60ish and a few miles on the clock now regularly sees tank fulls averaging 22mpg which I think is very good. You can get it higher on a long run by drafting artics and breaking the 2 second rule but hardly worth it unless in to strong headwinds. 

Good consumption considering the size, weight and aerodynamics. I wonder if any of the manufacturers actually bother with wind tunnels to improve the aerodynamics?

Ed


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

from Sky website...



> The cost of petrol will hit £1.50 a litre next year, forcing many motorists off the road altogether, it has been claimed.


um...

anyone want a slightly used RV, based on a gmc 'workpony' chassis?
a few almost-careful owners,

:evil:


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

If ever mine gets off the boat, ( 3 weeks yippeeee) and I see you slip streaming me, then I'll insist on you overtaking and then I shall slipstream your M/H .....I shall save pence :lol:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

fair's fair

you slipstream me downhills and i will you, uphills


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

£1.50 per litre - It will cost us a pound just to drive down the road!!!

Filled up again today and worked out my MPG for my trip back from Peterborough to Brighton and it came out at 21 MPG!! 30MPG for the outward journey. :? :? 

I drove home at a steady 60 MPH once on Motorways as there was no traffic, but on the way to Peterborough the traffic was very steady round the M25 (probably 40-50 MPH).

Is it 180 miles uphill from Peterborough to Brighton and into a headwind??

That's an average of 25 MPG for the round trip which isn't soooo bad.

Ed - you get a good return considering the size of your van.  

Julie


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Steady on dear! Trust me, if you do a brim to brim, then I can guarantee 25-27. What ever you do, stick to 80-90 kph. H


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

homerdog said:


> Steady on dear! Trust me, if you do a brim to brim, then I can guarantee 25-27. What ever you do, stick to 80-90 kph. H


Thanks for that homerdog. How old's your Talisman?

Julie


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes!!!, :lol: 


oh...  hold up a bit.  :wink: :roll:


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Managed to create a little spreadsheet for Carol today in Excel. If anyone wants a copy pm me with your email and I will send you a copy with some made up information.

List of data:

 DATE	LOCATION	£ PER L	£ PER GAL	 TOTAL £	TOTAL L	 TOTAL GAL	 TRIP KM	TRIP MILES	MPG	L/100KM	AVG L/100KM	AVG MPG

Items in Green you enter and the remaining fields are completed. I could change the TRIP KM to TRIP MILES easily. Just let me know if your speedo is in KM or Miles and I will alter and email to suit.

Regards

Chris


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Is this any use to MHF members? It is to me, saves having to use the grey matter!

http://tinyurl.com/5nxwtn


----------



## Westysprinter (Apr 25, 2007)

I was going to ask something similar cos ours plays tricks!
Towed the Westfield to Aintree from Darlington used 3/4 tank about 17MPG
Filled up to come back across the same route M62 M1 and it used 1/2 a tank so about 26MPG, this is towing dont forget
Last week we towed the Westy to Stoneliegh Kit car show, used nearly a full tank, coming back 3/4 of a tank
Very bizzare there must be a wind factor in there somewhere. but still very pleased to get 25MPG towing - steady 60 mind you - honest officer :wink:


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

When doing short trips I (up to a couple of hundred miles) I never fill the deisel tank more than half full as the extra weight reduces your MPG. On long runs I do about 17MPG - 30' RV, 6.5L Chevy TD.

Many years ago (when I were a lad :roll: ) and we in the UK were changing from gallons to litres I worked for a petrol company. The industry used the conversion 4.54609 litres to the gallon.

Just thinking about filling my tank (about 200L give or take), over £140 is TAX 8O . It's about time we had another petrol protest as, according to Alisdair Campbell, it was the only thing that terrified the government!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

just did a quick calculate using your conversion and the cost, ( cheapest) local to me for a fill from empty to brim




£378.00


8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

I get about 750 miles on my 200 quid which is from Carlisle to about Paris. 

How far will you get on your £378?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

bewteen 600 and 700 miles, oohh I'm not doing any more calculations, my sanity wont take it, 

I'll ignore the cost and slowly bankrupt myself.


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Bandaid,

Bear in mind that your tank may be in US gallons which are smaller than Imperial (UK) gallons.

There are 3.785411 Litres to a US gallon


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

it still aint very far, me lover


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good morning one and all!

Our MH is as shown in the avatar, an Adria Coral 650S, 2.3l multijet, 130bhp, mgw 3.5t, still only 1,700 miles on the clock.

Last weekend, Auntie Sandra and I visited the Spalding Flower Extravaganza. Coming home, I set the cruise at 50mph for the winding roads of Lincolnshire. Plenty fast enough! 

I am very happy with the consumption figures which alleged 29.3mpg! My old Omega 2.0l would only do 28mpg SOLO! Even Auntie Sandra realises that Our Coral's consumption is worthy of note.


----------

